# My 8 or 9 week old pups ears



## shawnshayan9 (Oct 15, 2013)

Last week both his ears went up. But they that don't go straight up they kind of point out word. Is this just because he is young and he hasn't developed yet? Do you think he isn't purebred? Let me know what you guys think of his ears. 
The first one was taken today and the second was taken Thursday, which was the day before they both went up.















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shawnshayan9 (Oct 15, 2013)

Here are more pics from today





















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Do you have a registration application? That is a better determination of whether or not the dog is purebred than looking at baby-puppy ears. Baby puppy ears can be totally up, totally down, the flying nun, half up, half down, one curled over the head/the other down, the famous teepee, and you can catch them doing all sorts of crazy stuff.


----------



## shawnshayan9 (Oct 15, 2013)

selzer said:


> Do you have a registration application? That is a better determination of whether or not the dog is purebred than looking at baby-puppy ears. Baby puppy ears can be totally up, totally down, the flying nun, half up, half down, one curled over the head/the other down, the famous teepee, and you can catch them doing all sorts of crazy stuff.


Is the registration something the breeder was supposed to give me? I never got anything from them. I got it from a breeder I found on craiglist who was breeding dogs in their backyard. His mom had bat ears also. Can this be fixed?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I find that the ears often end up looking like mom or dad (more like one or the other).

Ears will go up, down, and sideways until the dog is done teething (6-7 months).


----------

